# Framebuffer-ellende (buggy ACPI BIOS?) {OPGELOST}

## Boinky

Beste allemaal,

heeft iemand enig idee waarom ik op dezelfde laptop onder Pentoo wel een framebuffer (1024x768-16) aan de praat kan krijgen maar niet onder mijn eigen gemaakte Gentoo 2006.0? Mijn laptop is een Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L 7310 (met een zeer buggy ACPI BIOS blijkbaar, met alle gevolgen vandien).

Ik heb de kernel (2.6.17-gentoo-r4 alweer) al wel 30 keer opnieuw gecompileerd en het wil maar niet lukken. Ik weet dat ik vesafb-tng dus niet moet gebruiken met mijn grafische kaart (een S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 02)). Ik heb echt zitten zweten om een enigszins bruikbare (en inmiddels aardig bruikbare) X-omgeving te krijgen m.b.v. de via-drivers uit de laatste Xorg-7. Ik kan alleen de resolutie TOTAAL niet op1280x800 krijgen en dat is wel jammer. Ik heb dus nu 1280x1024 in gebruik met als gevolg dat een heleboel schermpjes in KDE buiten beeld verschijnen. Full screen video met mplayer lukt ook goed, maar het beeld staat - uiteraard - te ver naar beneden. KDE wil alsmaar een rare resolutie instellen als ik 1280x800 opgeef in mijn /etc/X11/xorg.conf (iets van 1400x1050 of zoiets). Ik ben wel  blij dat ik WiFi aan de praat heb met WPA-PSK. Dat werkt echt goed m.b.v. madwifi-ng (Atheros chipset). Geluid lukt inmiddels ook.

Ik kan echter niet tegelijkertijd WiFi werkend hebben en het USB-systeem (geheugensticks en muis) omwille van de dan vereiste toevoeging PCI=NOACPI waardoor de ath0 interface niet meer opkomt. Voor mij is WiFi belangrijker dan USB sticks kunnen gebruiken. De USB-muis niet kunnen gebruiken is wel jammer, maar het synaptics-pad werkt goed - gelukkig.

Nu nog die framebuffer dus ... Aaargh .... Ik heb gezien dat het kan werken, dus ik wil dat ding aan de praat krijgen. Ik heb gewoon framebuffer support en video mode console selection aanstaan.

Kernel .config

```

...

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

...

```

GRUB

```

...

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-16@70 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

...

```

Heeft iemand enig idee wat er toch aan de hand kan zijn?

Bij voorbaat dank!

----------

## megaflow

wat is pmipal in u grub config ?

ik gebruik lilo als bootmanager mijn config ziet er zo uit video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@75,mtrr,ywarp splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 

de CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 moet ge er ook aan toevoegen anders werkt het niet (bij mij toch)

----------

## Boinky

Beste Megaflow,

ik heb nog even mijn laptop opgestart vanaf de laatste Pentoo LiveCD en gekeken wat zij in hun grub.conf hebben:

```
 -- /boot/grub/grub.conf

...

kernel ... vga=0x317 splash=verbose,theme:pentoo

...

```

Dat werkt bij mijn Gentoo-installatie overigens niet (op dezelfde laptop dus).

Daarna heb ik jouw suggestie geprobeerd en dat werkt dus ook niet: ik heb nog steeds dezelfde (lelijke) grote letters in tekstmodus en de resolutie schakelt niet om naar 1024x768. Ik zie uiteraard ook niet het boot logo.

Nog meer ideeën? Ik snap hier werkelijk niets van. PMIPAL? Ik heb gewoon van alles zitten proberen.

Groetjes

----------

## Boinky

Beste,

ik hoor helemaal niets meer van niemand, maar wat kan er toch aan de hand zijn? Ik heb vaker Gentoo op een machine gezet (allemaal desktops tot nu toe, maar goed), dus ik heb enig idee waar ik mee bezig ben.

Hoe kan het dat ik onder Pentoo wel een framebuffer aan de praat krijg op mijn laptop en niet onder Gentoo 2006.0?

Groetjes

----------

## koenderoo

Ik ken Pentoo niet, maar mag aannemen dat je daar ook gewoon de kernel hebt gecompileerd?

Kun je dan niet die .config naast die van Gentoo leggen?

Voor als je het nog niet weet: dat bestand staat in /usr/src/linux/

Als je nou eens je huidige .config van Gentoo ff backuped en dan je Pentoo naar die /usr/src/linux kopieert. Vervolgens draai je 

```
make oldconfig
```

Daarna een 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 en die kernel maar weer uitproberen.

Is het proberen waard volgens mij.

Kun je achteraf wel eens kijken wat het verschil nu was met die Gentoo .config die je nu hebt.

----------

## Boinky

Beste Koenderoo,

Pentoo is een distro die je van CD boot en nee, ik heb daar geen .config gevonden. Als ik uit het optstartmenu 1024x768 kies, dan wordt er gewoon automatisch een framebuffer geactiveerd. Ik hoef daar verder niks aan te doen.

Ik kan niet zien hoe ze die kernel gecompileerd hebben, hoewel dat ergens te vinden zou moeten zijn.

Ik heb al heel vaak een stage 1 opgezet, dus ik weet echt wel wat een .config is en waar ik die kan vinden, hoor!  :Wink:  Ik heb overigens nu wel een mooie X-resolutie van 1280x800 voor mekaar gekregen onder KDE 3.5.2 m.b.v. modelines, dat had ik nooit hoeven doen op een desktop. En ik kan horizontaal en verticaal scrollen met mijn Synaptics touchpad!! Het wordt steeds beter en mooier en daarom ga ik door.

Bedankt.

Groetjes

----------

## ruben

Als je geluk hebt, staat de config die de kernel onder Pentoo gebruikt in /proc/config.gz. Je kunt ook altijd dezelfde kernel versie als onder Pentoo proberen.. misschien is er intussen iets veranderd waardoor het niet meer werkt.

----------

## Boinky

Hallo Ruben,

ik heb weer wat geleerd en inderdaad, het .config bestand stond op die plek. Ik heb ook gezien dat ze allerlei opties aan hadden staan waar ik nooit aan zou gedacht hebben als ik lspci en mijn ervaring raadpleeg.

Ook hadden ze acpi=force aanstaan in grub.conf en dat levert ook heel wat op.

Ik heb nu een werkende framebuffer (eindelijk!!), een goed werkende X-omgeving (1280x800) met 700 fps (glxgears), WiFi (WPA) en geluid!! Woeha, nooit gedacht dat dit zou lukken.

Eindelijk ... En VEEL sneller dan Ubuntu en consoorten  :Smile: .

BEDANKT

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-436534-highlight-amilo+7310.html

----------

## koenderoo

 *Quote:*   

> Ik heb al heel vaak een stage 1 opgezet, dus ik weet echt wel wat een .config is en waar ik die kan vinden, hoor!

 

Sorry, ik kon uit je verhaal al wel opmaken dat je enigszins ervaren was, maar goed je weet het nooit. En met mijn uitleg heb ik mogelijk weer een paar noobs op weg geholpen.   :Smile: 

Ik ben zelf al eens bezig geweest met die framebuffers, maar dit zet me er toe het nog eens te proberen. In elk geval bedankt voor de samenvatting in die andere thread!

----------

## Boinky

Ik was nog vergeten aan te vullen dat als je modelines gebruikt om afwijkende resoluties als 1280x800 te krijgen dat je dan ook 

```
 -- /etc/X11/xorg.conf

...

DisplaySize     305 190 # breedte en hoogte van je display in mm

...

```

moet opgeven omdat je anders problemen krijgt met fonts die er veel te klein uitzien (ook die van menu's en dergelijke). Je kan dat dan wel aanpassen via het KDE control center, maar dat werkt niet voor GTK-applicaties zoals Firefox met als gevolg dat de fonts van de menu's in Firefox onleesbaar klein worden. Je zou dan weer wel een .gtkrc-2.0 kunnen toevoegen aan je home dir met daarin font statements, maar ja ...

Groetjes

----------

